# American lightweights?



## bulldog1935 (Dec 17, 2013)

A question was raised on another forum about who was making bench-made lightweight bicycle frames in the US during the 1960s.  
here is the specific question


> Who made the USA's finest lugged, steel, frames back then and what were the prices like?



Any insight I might pass along?  
Thanks


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 17, 2013)

anything other than the Paramount?


----------



## ilikebikes1 (Dec 18, 2013)

Here ya go:  http://www.theracingbicycle.com/Gran_Sport.html


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 18, 2013)

yes, no problem with French, Italian and English frame builders - the question was whether the US had lightweight frame builders before the 70s, represented by anything other than the Schwinn Paramount

.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 18, 2013)

Wastyn (closely tied to the Paramount name still) or Eisentraut.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 19, 2013)

thanks - that New World is a beauty.


----------



## schwinnderella (Dec 19, 2013)

http://www.classicrendezvous.com/USA/USA.htm


----------



## tailhole (Jan 27, 2014)

*Thanks Schwinnderella*



schwinnderella said:


> http://www.classicrendezvous.com/USA/USA.htm




That's a great name, by the way.  And thanks for the link, wow those are some sweet rides.


----------

